# Parvo



## Glitter_Nights (Mar 10, 2010)

Guapo got parvo a couple of weeks ago. As many of u all know I came here for help on raising my pitbull puppy when I got Chela so I still dont know everything there is to know. I was very unaware that they could still get parvo even if they have had their shots. I wonder if the Vet here even has any sense. Its bad when I know I can afford to take care of my pups but cant find a decent vet. I am from Somerset Ky so if anyone has any suggestions please let me know. I am willing to travel to get these guys to a vet that knows what he is doing. I do not want to have to go through this again.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

the shot lowers the chances but doesnt mean they cant get it. since your dogs have had it you need to do a very thorough cleaning of house and yard where the dogs were kept as the virus is very resilient and canlive through extreme temperatures and then the dogs can catch it again, I believe bleach is one of the only things that can kill it.
is there only 1 vet near you have you tried looking up local ones online or in the phone book ?
how is guapo doing now?


----------



## xxxxxxxsherry (Jul 28, 2009)

We brought a Pit puppy home a couple years ago we thought was healthy, untill a couple of days later it started showing signs of Parvo. Took her to the Vet tested positive for Parvo. We lost her. I was heartbroken. Angelbaby is right Bleach is the only thing to kill the virus. I bleached all areas the puppy was exposed to. Since than we adopted our Pit "Brandy" from our local Shelter, we just love her.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

n if only one of yours have it you may want to keep them apart until its cleared up .


----------



## Glitter_Nights (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes I have tried both vets here and I swear I can find out more from this site than I can from them. Guapo is fine now thank God. I was up day and night with him for a week. I thought he was gonna die a couple of times. For someone like me that has never owned any kind of dog and I have made that very well known to everyone including the vet I think he should have warned me that the shot wouldnt keep them from getting parvo. I couldnt get any info on what to do from either vet and I almost wonder if they were even given all their shots. I dont know they both act like they are scared because of their breed. Guapo is back up eating and playing just fine. He lost alot of weight but hes looking better now. I posted new pics of them both in another thread where u post pics. I have bleached everything including my yard. Killed the grass but I dont care I dont wanna go through that again. I really dont like the vet here. I feel like they just want to get all the money they can out of me and arent concerned about my dogs health at all. Thats not a good feeling.


----------



## Glitter_Nights (Mar 10, 2010)

I kept them apart. I took Chela to my Moms. Shes home sick so Im gonna go get her today if the stupid vet can convince me Guapo is all better.


----------



## Beedeezy10 (Jul 22, 2010)

Trust me, i feel your pain. We just lost our 1st owned Bully pup to parvo a couple of weeks ago. That was the saddest thing I had to endure! Like a few people said already, Bleach is the only solution to kill the virus. I was told by one of the members here that it's 1/2 cup bleach to every gallon of water you use. My prayers are with you and Gaupo. I hope the best for all 3 of yall.:hug:


----------



## Glitter_Nights (Mar 10, 2010)

Awww Im so sorry u lost ur baby. Guapo is fine now. I had to work hard to keep him alive and go with my gut on what to give him. Well that and what I could find on the internet. Im so sorry for ur loss.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Good vets will take the dog and keep them so they're able to keep a closer eye on the dog and provide the instantaneous medical care it needs.....


----------



## Beedeezy10 (Jul 22, 2010)

Thank you. My daughter have been hounding me lately to get "HER" another one...LOL So out vet gave me his brother in law's number, who is a breeder. Hopefully we can find us a new family member. I still miss my lil man tho...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I had one of my pups get parvo after being fully vaccinated but here are some important questions so you can make sure it does not happen again on future dogs.

How many vaccines did your puppy get?
how far apart were they 2 weeks or 3 weeks? 
Where did you get the shots? at the vet or did you buy them and give them yourself?

Sorry I can;t help with the vet but the parvo may have not been the vets fault, answer some of the questions and I can give you more info.


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

As far as cleaning, it is 1/2 cup per gallon of water. And it is important to remember that if the bleach water comes in contact with any dirt or debris it inactivates it. (Not sure if that's the right wording.) But basically if you spray the floor with it and there is dirt on the floor it will not work, same if you spray the soil outside.


----------



## Glitter_Nights (Mar 10, 2010)

Im not blaming the vet for him getting parvo. Im mad because the vet never explained that he still could get parvo so when he got sick for 2 days I thought he just had an upset tummy. He was still drinking so I never thought it could be parvo. Yes he got all of his shots from the vet and I dont know how far apart they were I just took him back when the vet said to. See my problem with the vet is he acts like hes scared of Chela even though shes not that big and isnt agressive at all. He also acts more concerned with making money than helping my dogs. He also told me that Chela would be ok with Guapo in the house and Im thinking ok so if one dog got parvo after having his shots then the other can get it too. I asked him what to do and he told me Guapo would die. Never told me what to give him or anything. I just really want to find another vet even if I have to go and hour or 2 away.


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

Glitter_Nights said:


> I asked him what to do and he told me Guapo would die. Never told me what to give him or anything.


So he never told you there was a treatment!?


----------



## Glitter_Nights (Mar 10, 2010)

Nope he told me Guapo was gonna die. That was it. I had to look online to see what I could do for him. I gave him gatorade and pedialyte every so often. I also gave him little pieces of phenergan to keep him from throwing up. Gave him raw egg and he eventually started drinking on his own. I dont know if I did everything right or not but those were the only things I could find online to do. I kept forcing liquid down him so he wouldnt dehydrate. The vet however didnt give me any clue. We have 2 here where I live and I aksed both of them.


----------



## SageeWritesLove (Aug 16, 2010)

I know how scared you must have been. Before my baby, Aspen, died she showed signs of having parvo. But it was just the poison she ingested taking over. She lost so much weight before she finally gave in to it.

I took her to a vet and he told me it was heat stroke, he never even tested her. Just said it was heat stroke and sent me on my way.


----------



## Beedeezy10 (Jul 22, 2010)

teasha said:


> As far as cleaning, it is 1/2 cup per gallon of water. And it is important to remember that if the bleach water comes in contact with any dirt or debris it inactivates it. (Not sure if that's the right wording.) But basically if you spray the floor with it and there is dirt on the floor it will not work, same if you spray the soil outside.


:goodpost::goodpost:Im glad I read this! This site is like a library of information! I need to redo my garage then. THANK YOU for saving me the heartache of another parvo attack if/when we get another pup.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

What kind of test did the vet run? It could have been coccidiois (sp) instead of parvo. Go online and do a search on vets in your area...here are some
veternarians in somerset ky - Google Search
another
Veterinarian in Somerset, KY, Animal Hospital
and another
Veterinarians and Animal Hospitals in Somerset, Kentucky


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm very glad your pup is ok now! Thank goodness! I know how hard it can be to find a good vet that you feels cares and one that will listen to your concerns. I love our current vet because he cares and listens, but hes still not working for me the way I'd like, his skill level maybe lacking.So, I am having the vet problem as well, have been for a long time, its difficult. And I tell ya, the people in this forum are full of information! We had a dog die last summer, still don't know why, probably never will, went to 2 vets for him, but it was really quick how fast he went from sick to dying.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Some puppies can keep the mom's antibodies with them for as long as 20 weeks. That means any vaccines you give are useless. It is very rare for them to be in the system that long but it does happen. This is why my 7 month old fully vaccinated puppy got Parvo, it was a mild case and she was over it soon but still scary. After she got parvo I did a ton of research on the causes and some I already knew about but some were news to me.

Also if you vet did not properly take care of the vaccines he got they could have been useless and this might be a possibility because it sounds like that vet is incompetent! If they are left out of the refrigerator for a short period of time they go bad and some hospitals do not put them away right away after shipping.

here is some info on vaccination schedules and you should have a booster done when the puppies are around 16-20 weeks old.
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/16373-vaccination-guidelines.html


----------



## Glitter_Nights (Mar 10, 2010)

I just wonder how many ppl have lost their pets because of the vets here. Some ppl dont have sites like this one or even know there is such a site. I am very happy I found this site. I have learned everything I know about pits from this site. We went to see a vet in Lexington today to have Guapo checked and I think I liked him lol. He said hes only seen 2 pits in his office simce he opened and they were only 1 visit and never seen again. He didnt seem scared of Chela and seems to be willing to listen to me. Guapos parvo test is negative now. Since Im not sure about the shots he got here we are gonna start again. He got his shots today. I feel a little better but honestly I dont think I will ever completely trust any vet. When I came to this site and said I have never owned a pit and know nothing about them everyone on here jumped right in and gave me all the info they could. I just feel like any vet should take the time to explain that a dog can still get parvo even after having his shots. He also said Chela would be ok to be around Guapo. Thank God I have some common sense and kept them away from each other. I hope the vet we are seeing now is better than the 2 we have here.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

congrats on finding a new vet! This is a great place to learn with a ton of knowledgeable members who are always happy to help


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

Glitter_Nights said:


> Nope he told me Guapo was gonna die. That was it. I had to look online to see what I could do for him. I gave him gatorade and pedialyte every so often. I also gave him little pieces of phenergan to keep him from throwing up. Gave him raw egg and he eventually started drinking on his own. I dont know if I did everything right or not but those were the only things I could find online to do. I kept forcing liquid down him so he wouldnt dehydrate. The vet however didnt give me any clue. We have 2 here where I live and I aksed both of them.


Wow that is beyond incompetant! I am sorry you had to deal with this and I hope Guapo will be ok now 



Beedeezy10 said:


> :goodpost::goodpost:Im glad I read this! This site is like a library of information! I need to redo my garage then. THANK YOU for saving me the heartache of another parvo attack if/when we get another pup.


Your welcome


----------

